# PC startet immer ins Bios



## Haffbefehl (15. Mai 2018)

Hallo liebe PCGH-Community, 
Ich habe mir heute einen PC aus einigen älteren Ersatzteilen zusammengebaut. Verbaut sind ein Asus B85M-E Motherboard, ein i5-4460, 2×4GB Ram, eine HDD und ein DVD-Laufwerk. Das Netzteil liefert 350W (85+). Die HDD ist formatiert worden und ich wollte mithilfe einer Installations-CD Win7 auf die HDD installieren. Nun habe ich jedoch das Problem, dass bei jedem Neustart immer direkt ins Bios gestartet wird. Ich habe bereits das DVD-laufwerk als Boot-option #1 eingestellt. Ram und CPU werden richtig erkannt. Auch ein cmos reset hat keine Wirkung gezeigt. Ich habe auch die Tastatur gewechselt, für den Fall dass eine Taste klemmt oder so. Ich weiß wirklich nicht, was noch helfen könnte. Falls jemand eine Lösung für dieses Problem kennt, wäre ich über eine Antwort sehr erfreut. 
Vielen Dank bereits im Voraus


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Mai 2018)

Hallo Haffbefehl!

Willkommen im PCGHe-Forum!  

Wie heißen Netzteil, Grafikkarte und Festplatte?

Ein Start ins BIOS bedeutet, daß kein startbares Betriebssystem gefunden wurde.
Also muß man in die Einstellungen für die Laufwerke gehen und dort suchen.


----------



## Haffbefehl (15. Mai 2018)

Hallo wuselsurfer, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort und die nette Begrüßung 
Das Netzteil ist ein FSP350-60HHN, Grafikkarte ist nicht verbaut und die Festplatte ist eine seagate barracuda 7200.12 
Was muss ich denn in den Einstellungen verändern, damit die CD erkannt wird ?


----------



## gekipptesBit (15. Mai 2018)

Man sollte nach der Installation das Bootlaufwerk auf die Seagate einstellen, nicht auf DVD-Laufwerk.
Genannt Bootreihenfolge, 1.Festplatte, 2.DVD-Laufwerk, 3.Netzwerk, ...


----------



## Haffbefehl (15. Mai 2018)

Bis zur Installation komme ich erst gar nicht, das ist ja das Problem. Die Installations-CD liegt im Laufwerk, Das Laufwerk ist die erste boot-option, jedoch wird von der CD nicht gebootet. Ich lande jedes mal sofort im Bios, auch wenn ich aus diesem heraus einen Neustart mache.


----------



## Haffbefehl (16. Mai 2018)

Konnte das Problem jetzt mithilfe eines bootfähigen USB-Sticks lösen. Die genaue Ursache für das Problem kenne ich allerdings immer noch nicht. Vielen Dank nochmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Mai 2018)

Haffbefehl schrieb:


> Die genaue Ursache für das Problem kenne ich allerdings immer noch nicht.


Ist die DVD beschädigt oder stark verkratzt?
Funktioniert das DVD-Laufwerk überhaupt?


----------



## gekipptesBit (16. Mai 2018)

Das Betriebssystem kann nicht installiert werden, uber ein externes USB-CD Laufwerk, welches an den USB 3.0 Port des Mainboardes angeschlossen ist. | Offizieller Support | ASUS Deutschland
...vielleicht hilft das.

...oder eher im UEFI umstellen.
Warum erscheint “Secure Boot Violation”, wenn ich mein Windows 7 Betriebssystem starten will? | Offizieller Support | ASUS Deutschland


----------

